

Ask HN: Twitter in the news: is this all PR? - rrhyne

Twitter was just on access hollywood. It's freaking everywhere now. How much of this Twitter media blitz is paid for with the recent round of funding?
======
ivankirigin
You can't pay for PR this good. P Diddy, Shaq, Ellen, Kutcher, Fry, etc.

They tell people about it because they like it. They probably like it for
reasons that are different than normal people.

They want to maintain relevance as celebrities. Twitter is a way to do that.

------
kyro
For those who have said that Twitter is far from mainstream, let me tell you,
you're wrong.

Almost every major radio station here in southern California, ie KISS FM and
POWER 106, encourage their users to follow them on Twitter. The other day, I
was watching the Martha Stewart show, don't ask why, and she mentioned her
Twitter account, asked how many had an account, and encouraged all who did and
didn't to follow her. This morning I'm watching the Today show, and one of the
anchors mentions Twitter and how it's blowing up. This, on top of the fact
that many big time celebrities are using the service, has definitely convinced
me that Twitter is here to stay, at the very least, as a wildly successful
media tool.

